# My kit box 95% complete



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Here is my kit box--3x3 basically finished with exception of bob traps I am putting in and I am going to make a tray below the 1x1 wire floor for droppings to fall onto. This is my first attempt and I will be getting birds in a month or so. Thanks to the many folks on this board who have offered advice and provided me pictures and ideas I was able to make this. It's not perfect and there are some things I am sure wrong but I think and hope it's a good starting point.Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhHW1jNf_cw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Pictures not attached I can't seem to attach from iPad??


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

*here are the pictures of my 3x3 kit box*

Finally got them to post here......I still need to put the bob traps in and a few other details....and of course get the birds!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Looks like you have 12 perches? It looks like you have done a nice job. Your roof would be a little too flat in my neighborhood, but probably just right where you are.
What type of birds are going to be in the kit box?


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

THanks for the compliment--out here in AZ we dont get much rain--no snow obviously in the Phx area so I am thinking the flat roof will be ok. If not I can always change it. I am starting with two pairs of Iraqi Tumblers and hopefully a pair of Damascenes. All young birds....wish me luck!

PS--yes I have 6 V perches and 6 box perches--I have heard pros and cons of both!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Good luck with the birds. I am in the process of getting into the Birmingham Roller sport after many years with racing. It is fun to watch a quality kit of rollers, and I hope to become competitive in the NBRC and World Cup competitions.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck. Take your time. Damascenes are a beautiful breed.


----------

